# An easy way to end a fight and defend yourself



## omar21 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Hello*, that is my first post and i am glad to write it. There is a problem which i think faces every martial artist or any normal one who want to defend himself , the problem is : _How can i end a fight easily and simply without entering series of problems?_ , i think i solved this problem ,the solution is : Using takedowns. Takedowns are great techniques they don't depend on power so much so any one can do them and anyone can choose his style or his own tech. that fit his power or his body and his opponent state, briefly a well performed throw or takedown can end a fight so i wrote an article in which  i talk about a simple and easy tech. HERE YOU ARE:_ <link deleted, Rule 4.13)_
AND THIS IS ANOTHER ARTICLE WHERE I SHOW A GROUND TECH. TO DEFEND YOURSELF IF YOU ARE THE ONE TO BE THROWN AND BEING ATTACKED BY THE OPPONENT: _<link deleted, Rule 4.13>_

Thank you for reading i wish you like my post and my articles, and i also hope you give me advice and mention my mistakes.
_Please comment or at least RATE_


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not sure why you think the fight is over just because you took someone to the ground?  I read your articles and it looks just just basic basic judo which is fine but I don't see it ending the fight.


----------



## omar21 (Dec 27, 2012)

before saying anything thank you so much for caring about what i wrote , that's a kindness from you.my point of view is when you are in the street of course the land is so hard  and falling of it generates a lot of pain, so imagine if this tech. is perfectly done in full power what is the result, at least a temporary great pain which will decrease the speed and the power of your opponent giving you a great advantage to end the fight in your way, or a pain which will prevent him from completing the fight , or may be you leave him in his pain and just run away, so the fight can be ended.
that's my view may be i'm just a beginner but through the little fights in which i entered in my training i found that takedowns has a great effect on your opponent ,exnce a partner was thrown in full power on the floor(soft one) by another he couldn't complete the fight and his leg was affected by this throw for two days. 
AT LAST THANK YOU VERY MUCH AND I HOPE YOU COMPLETE THIS CONVERSATION OR PROVIDE ME WITH YOUR NOTES.
PLEASE CAN YOU MENTION YOUR STYLE OR ART.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 27, 2012)

OK I see your talking more like a Judo throw and impact and not a traditional takedown like wrestling or BJJ.  I can't say I think its the end all be all technique to end a fight but it could in some circumstances.  I wouldn't depend on it working but if it did work then great but I'd be ready to follow up quickly with something else.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Dec 27, 2012)

Having trained in judo, I can tell you that throwing isn't "easy" unless you have a lot of practice at it, and even then if you are trying to throw an experienced grappler, it still isn't exactly "easy". Can it end a fight? Certainly! One of my judo instructors actually had a situation where he was held up at gunpoint and ended up throwing the gunman into a street light pole and broke is spine. That said, I've also known people to end fights with plenty of other things, so there is no be-all-end-all solution. Still, throws are a great addition to your martial arts skills!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 27, 2012)

Considering how long it took me to learn how to throw effectively, with a judo instructor, I don't think it would be 'easy' to learn through an article and some videos, and might even give them false confidence (which isn't always a bad thing, but can be). Also, even if they do get good at the basic throws, if their opponent is competent they'll have a lot more trouble pulling off those throws, and by the time they do, the fight may be over..but the other guy will be the victor.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 27, 2012)

A couple of things here.  Takedowns are much harder to use effectively than strikes.  It isn't because they are inferior in any way, but that they require two things that are at a premium in a fight, time and control over your opponent.  Also, there is no guarantee that a throw/takedown, even a hard one, will incapacitate an attacker.  That is theorycraft, not reality.  I whole heardedly support knowing takedowns and using them as needed. They should be a part of any effective self defense training.  I do not agree that they are the end all be all of self defense.  Not by a long ways. 

Like most things in life, there is no simple answer to self defense.  There is no magic techique or group of techniques that will guarantee you walk away every time.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 27, 2012)

omar21 said:


> i also hope you give me advice _..._


First a throw will take at least 6 moths to develop it. It's much harder to develop a throw than just a punch on your opponent's head. If you can throw your opponent, you can punch him but not the other way around. A throw requires multiple points contact while punch only need one contact point.

If you want to end the fight with your throw, you have to modify your throw. You have to throw your opponent "1/2 way" so his body will not make a complete rotation. His body will just rotate 1/2 way and end with his head to hit on the ground first. You also have to add your force along with your opponent's falling to cause the maximum impact. A simple example is the "embracing" throw. You 

- lift your opponent up,
- flip him upside down, and
- use your whole body force to "smash" his head to the ground.

If you don't modify your throw, your throw will not be powerful enough to end the fight, you have to depend on "following on striking" or "ground game" to finish.

This throw may not be a end fight throw (because your opponent can have safe landing):







This one will have better chance to end a fight (if you hold on both of his legs).


----------



## omar21 (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you very much for sharing your opinion:
1-Ballen0351 :i am completely with you i meant that this is a very effective tech. in some special circumstances and you shouldn't depend only on it.thanks
2-Never_a_reflection :i also agree with you, throws need training and they differ according to your opponent.thanks a lot
3-Kempodesciple :you are right, but also i published this article as key to others to begin learning it and other similar tech. to help them in their training and in their daily life.thank you for your kindness
4-Wc_lun :your notes are so beautiful i really loved them because you can say their meaning is a principle in martial arts,of course you can't depend on one tech., and you should combine it with others to form a strong self defense.And of course throws are harder in learning than punch. thank you for your reply
5- Kung fu wang:Of course throws are harder in learning than punches i agree with that, i'll take your tips thank you very much


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 27, 2012)

To "end a fight", you have to go beyond "sport" and integrate "dirty tricks". I assume we are not talking about "sport" here.

The most common dirty trick used in the SC tournament is people use their forearm to hay-maker punch on the back of their opponent's head. When they  get head lock on their opponents, their opponents may be half way knocked out already. If you execute your head lock in fast speed, even the best referee won't be able to tell whether it was just a simple head lock, or a hay-maker before the head lock.

In the following 2 clips, we can see some SC dirty tricks used back in the ancient time. It's in Chinese but we can still see how the teacher tried to teach his students. At the end of the 2nd clip you can see how the teacher designed his "combat shoes".

sc dirty trick1 - YouTube
sc dirty trick - YouTube


----------



## Buka (Dec 28, 2012)

There is no "easy" in anything to do with fighting.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 28, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> First a throw will take at least 6 moths to develop it. It's much harder to develop a throw than just a punch on your opponent's head. If you can throw your opponent, you can punch him but not the other way around. A throw requires multiple points contact while punch only need one contact point.
> 
> If you want to end the fight with your throw, you have to modify your throw. You have to throw your opponent "1/2 way" so his body will not make a complete rotation. His body will just rotate 1/2 way and end with his head to hit on the ground first. You also have to add your force along with your opponent's falling to cause the maximum impact. A simple example is the "embracing" throw. You
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? Modifying the throw? Most throwing techniques I know are meant to create injury. The only reason no one gets hurt in the dojo is because uke is supposed to practice ukemi. They can escape from throws because they have been trained how to do so. In self defense your attacker will likely not be prepared for such a technique ( if he thought you'd fight back he probably wouldn't have attacked you in the first place).


----------



## Uncle (Dec 28, 2012)

The most effective way to use a takedown in self defence is toss your opponent, then disengage and run like hell. If you cannot disengage or cannot escape then toss them and ground and pound.

A good double, single, high crotch, and some GnP game will take you pretty far in a one on one at least.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 28, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> What are you talking about? Modifying the throw?



In throwing art, people get hurt by training with beginner than by training with advance student. Why? Because beginner always execute bad throw. When a beginner throws you, your body start to spin. Suddenly the beginner stops, you lost your momentum, your body spin half way and then slide down to the ground with head first.

This is called "throw your opponent 1/2 way". A simple example is when you use both hands to under hook your opponent's left shoulder. You use your right leg to spring back his left leg and drive his face all the way down to the ground while you are still holding on his left shoulder with your under hook. You never give your opponent a chance to flip or apply break fall.

You can see this "throw your opponent 1/2 way" at 0.15 - 0.20.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 28, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> In throwing art, people get hurt by training with beginner than by training with advance student. Why? Because beginner always execute bad throw. When a beginner throws you, your body start to spin. Suddenly the beginner stops, you lost your momentum, your body spin half way and then slide down to the ground with head first.
> 
> This is called "throw your opponent 1/2 way". A simple example is when you use both hands to under hook your opponent's left shoulder. You use your right leg to spring back his left leg and drive his face all the way down to the ground while you are still holding on his left shoulder with your under hook. You never give your opponent a chance to flip or apply break fall.



It is the advanced students job to properly roll or receive the throw. You don't get thrown into a roll or break fall you escape by rolling or break falling the appropriate way for the way in which you were thrown or taken down. New students can definitely be unpredictable but it is still the advanced students fault for not recieving the "incorrect" technique properly.

The technique you describe above with slamming the guy on his face is not doing something "1/2 way" it is what is supposed to happen when you do the full technique. Throws should be designed in such away that escape should be difficult for the receiver in a real fight. Safety considerations may slightly alter the technique in training to give training partners the chance to receive the technique safetly. For example I might alter a throw in training by releasing my partner's arm so he can break fall but in combat I would hold onto them and dump him on his head. If my partner is very skilled I may make no safety considerations for him and he may have to use acrobatics to escape harm.
So receiving a throw safetly in the dojo relies in part on allowing the receiver the opportunity to escape or fall safetly but it mostly relies on the skill of the receiver and his or her understanding of which form of ukemi he should use in the split second he has to make the decision.


----------



## szorn (Dec 30, 2012)

If it's a "fight" then it can't be considered "self-defense". These are two different things.

In order to execute takedowns several things are required. 1) extensive training- takedowns require an understanding of leverage, mechanics, energy, etc and these all require extensive training. Sure, someone could rush in and maybe get a sloppy takedown but I would not bet on it ending the fight. This requires greater skill then simply escaping the altercation or using simple but effective strikes. 2) closing the gap- in order to use the takedown you have to enter into the attacker. Without proper training you will likely get nailed on the way in before executing the takedown, which obviously means it won't end the fight, at least not for the other person. 3) not guaranteed- even if you are able to enter and execute the takedown there is no guarantee it will end the fight. The only way for this to happen is if the takedown is executed in manner designed to incapacitate the attacker through impact with the ground (in other words dropping them on their head to increase potential knockouts). This takes extensive training to accomplish as stated before.

The best and easiest way to end any "fight" is to avoid it before it happens.

Steve


----------

